# Which Wilsons?



## Daniel97 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi All,

Been looking at a few starters sets to get me going in golf and found 2 to choose from.

The Wilson DCG & Wilson X31 set.

My question - whats the difference and why the price difference?

Which is the better set.

Steel/Graphite combo btw.

Thanks!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

have you had a swing with either of these? The best way to find the right clubs even for a starter is to po into the store and try them and then have them fitted to you before you buy them.


----------

